# [hdd]Recuperar datos de particion NTFS (abierto)

## Magnum44

Buenas tardes a todos, seguro que más de uno se ha encontrado con el problema que me toca hoy, tengo por aquí un hdd de un amigo el cual está medio "tocado" y resulta que tiene medio petado el sistema de ficheros y no deja acceder a la carpeta más importante, aparece como vacía en windows, y en mi gentoo me da este error (una vez conectado el hdd con una caja externa):

```
NTFS-fs error (device sdd1): ntfs_readdir(): Directory index record with vcn 0x1 is corrupt.  Corrupt inode 0x17f.  Run chkdsk.

```

Me da un poco de pánico pasarle un chkdsk de windows no vaya a ser que ser que se limite a borrar el inodo de la carpeta y todos tan felices

¿Conocéis aplicaciones de linux para recuperar sistemas windows? Me refiero a algo tipo Ontrack Data Recovery. 

Se que existe la distro Helix, de análisis forense, pero parece que el proyecto lleva más de un año parado y me da problemas de arranque el live cd.

Aprovecho este hilo para recomendaros una buena aplicación de restauración de datos de CDs y DVDs (exclusivamente): dvdisaster

El cual está en portage. Necesito algo de ese estilo pero para hdds y particiones ntfs.

Gracias a todos.

----------

## i92guboj

 *Magnum44 wrote:*   

> Buenas tardes a todos, seguro que más de uno se ha encontrado con el problema que me toca hoy, tengo por aquí un hdd de un amigo el cual está medio "tocado" y resulta que tiene medio petado el sistema de ficheros y no deja acceder a la carpeta más importante, aparece como vacía en windows, y en mi gentoo me da este error (una vez conectado el hdd con una caja externa):
> 
> ```
> NTFS-fs error (device sdd1): ntfs_readdir(): Directory index record with vcn 0x1 is corrupt.  Corrupt inode 0x17f.  Run chkdsk.
> 
> ...

 

No puedo ayudarte con lo de la aplicación de recovery, y dudo mucho que exista,

pero si te puedo dar un consejo útil: si el disco está bien y es solo un

problema de sistema de archivos, debería hacer un clon de la partición o disco

dañado con el comando dd. Luego, trabaja sobre una copia de dicha imagen (por

si te la cargas, no tener que darle más trabajo al disco presuntamente dañado),

montándola con "mount -o loop <imagefile> <mountpoint>". Así, si te cargas algo,

solo será en la imagen, no en el disco original. 

Eso te dará más margen para experimentar.

----------

## inconexo

Hola!

el tema de analisis forense es realmente divertido. En principio hay que determinar si es un problema fisico (hardware) o un problema logico. En ambos casos, se pueden obtener buenos resultados

- Problema fisico: um... deberias de hacerte con un disco similar, desmontarlo, y pinchar los discos de aluminio en el nuevo. Normalmente el problema este en las cabezas lectoras, o en algun motor interno. Hay documentacion al respecto en internet

- Problema logico: hay varias utilidades para recuperar informacion. La mas facil y popular es app-forensics/foremost: saca ficheros "conocidos" (jpeg, mp3, doc, xls,...) eso si, sin nombre asociado. Otra utilidad, mas profesional y que va mas alla de la recuperacion es app-forensics/autopsy

Cosas a tener en cuenta? Trabaja siempre con una iso del disco duro (mkisofs ...) (o sino, montadlo como read-only) y si tienes que recuperar informacion "en bruto", olvidate de recuperar ficheros "grandes" (si ocupa mas de unas decenas de megas, no lo podras recuperar a causa de la fragmentacion)

Un saludo!

----------

## ZaPa

Hola Magnum44.

Has probado a pasarle a ese disco duro el magnífico programita llamado: hddregenerator, este programita hace verdaderamente milagros.

Puedes bajarlo si buscas algun versión de Hirens boot CD en el cual una de las utilidades es el hddregenerator, este programa es verdaderamente milegroso puede llegar a reparar un sistema de ficheros y sectores defectuosos también.

Eso sí, este programa puede tardar como 5/6 horas a terminar un escaneo pero vale la pena.

Pruebalo y ya me cuentas.

Saludos.

----------

## inconexo

Vaya, antes habia dado soluciones basadas en Linux, pero es cierto que tambien hay alternativas Windows

Busca en algun almacen de torrents:

ophcrack-livecd-1.1.4.iso

Erd2005.iso

Son dos live-cd muy interesantes para windows; el segundo trae herramientas muy interesantes de recuperacion; por cierto, ambos son comerciales, y debeerias de comprarlos para usarlos, ya sabes)

Un saludo!

----------

## Magnum44

Muy interesantes vuestras respuestas, la verdad es que está bien tener este hilo aquí  :Smile: 

Voy a probar todo eso que me comentáis ya que siempre va a hacer falta algo así. Para que conste también en este hilo, recomendar el programa mHDD gratuito: 

Que aunque no sea para recuperar datos, sirve para arreglar hdds con bloques petados.

----------

## gringo

dd_rhelp, gpart, testdisk y photrec son los que he usao siempre para estos menesteres y la verdad van de puta madre !

saluetes

----------

## Magnum44

Y ya puestos... ¿conocéis algún software para linux de benchmarking para probar distintos tipos de componentes? Por ejemplo, algo para meterle stress a un hdd mientras monitoriza temperaturas, rotación... todos esos datos de S.M.A.R.T.

Aporto mi granito de arena con Memtest el cual está en el portage y hoy en dia casi todas las distros traen en los livecd. Sirve para testear memoria ram escribiendo diferentes patrones aleatorios. Lo uso bastante.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Interesante este hilo ya que no uso windows en ninguna de mis pc...

De todas formas, profesionalmente, para recuperación de datos, además de testdisk que menciona gringo (usar con cuidado si no se sabe lo que se está haciendo) y mHDD que menciona Magnum, el resto de las aplicaciones que uso corren pura y exclusivamente sobre windows o msdos... (Después de haber probado muuuchas, tengo dos en particular que realmente funcionan como deben para cuando se trata de recuperación masiva de datos)

Para cuando se trate de algunos pocos archivos, uso el viejo diskeditor de don Peter Norton bajo msdos.

De photrec y dd_rhelp recién me vengo enterando ahora, no los conocía.

El tema de los benchmarks, sería interesante no? Tener algo como lo que hace sisoft sandra o everest pero para linux y poder comparar rendimiento...

Salud!

***EDITO***

Para Magnum: Testdisk en tu caso no sirve para nada (te ahorro el intento)... Solo sirve en caso de tablas de asignación de archivos borradas o corruptas. Funciona buscando en todo el disco los identificadores de inicio y cierre de particiones para volver a armar todas las particiones en caso de pérdida.

Ejemplo: Se pueden borrar sin miedo todas las particiones de un disco usando fdisk que testdisk las volverá a generar y dejará todo tal cual estaba.

----------

